

12 Days to Launch My SaaS Becomes Homeless - notastartup
http://notastartup.tumblr.com/post/67397199389/i-have-approximately-12-days-to-launch-and-make-rent

======
dsschnau
so, um, I have to ask the stupid question: what's the product?

